# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > nautilia.gr club >  Κάρτες μέλους nautilia.gr

## sea_serenade

Ανοίγω αυτό το thread με σκοπό να καταθέσω μια ιδέα που σκέφτομαι αρκετό καιρό τώρα. Nα «εκδόσουμε» ταυτότητες nautilia.gr!!!! Ταυτότητες σε μορφή κάρτας (όπως είναι οι τηλεκάρτες, οι πιστωτικές κτλ). Κάτι εντελώς απλό, με το λογότυπο του nautilia.gr, το όνομά μας (το κανονικό ή και του nautilia.gr) και την ημερομηνία εγγραφής μας. Δεν ξέρω πως σας ακούγεται και κατά πόσο υλοποιήσιμο θα ήταν κάτι τέτοιο. Θεωρώ πως μετά από τέσσερα χρόνια λειτουργίας του cyber σπιτιού μας, θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε κάποια στιγμή κάτι που να πιστοποιεί επίσημα «ποιοι είμαστε, από πού ερχόμαστε και τι ρόλο βαράμε».
   Η διαδικασία (θεωρώ) απλή: Δηλώνουμε ποιοι επιθυμούμε να αποκτήσουμε την ταυτότητα, ζητάμε προσφορά από ένα μαγαζί-τυπογραφείο και το πράγμα «ρολάρει». Για εμάς που δεν μένουμε στην Αθήνα, την ταυτότητα θα έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να την παραλάβουμε αντικαταβολή μέσω ΕΛΤΑ.
   Δεν ξέρω, μια σκέψη έκανα και περιμένω γνώμες, συμφωνίες και ενστάσεις!!!

----------


## heraklion

Ωραία ιδέα.

----------


## Leo

Ενδιαφέρουσα ιδέα!! Χρειάζεται κουβέντα και οχι μόνο.... Ας πέσουν ιδέες για την χρησιμότητα της και το συζητάμε....

----------


## scoufgian

κι εγω μεσα ειμαι για την υλοποιηση της ιδεας

----------


## sea_serenade

Πιστεύω πως θα βοηθήσει αρκετά και στην φωτογράφιση των πλοίων. Υπάρχουν αρκετά λιμάνια στην χώρα που όταν σε βλέπουν οι λιμενικοί με φωτογραφική στα χέρια, τρελαίνονται. Λες και βλέπουν μπροστά τους τον Osama Bin Laden. Εντάξει, δε λέω οτι θα δείχνουμε την ταυτότητα και θα περνάμε ανενόχλητοι, αλλά τουλάχιστον θα υπάρχει κάτι χειροπιαστό που να αποδεικνύει οτι δεν είμαστε τρομοκράτες!!! Αμα πια........

----------


## mastropanagos

Συμφωνω και εγω για την ιδεα,ακουγεται πολυ καλο..!!
(μαζι με το λογοτυπο του nautilia να βαλουμε και ενα γκαζαδικο διπλα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: )...

----------


## Νικόλας

πω ρε φίλε καλή φάση εννοείται και γω μέσα :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Συμφωνω κι εγω για τις ταυτοτητες και σε αυτο που λεει ο φιλος sea_serenade εχει απολυτο δικιο δεν ειμαστε και τρομοκρατες!

----------


## sea_serenade

Χαίρομαι που η ιδέα μου αρέσει  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## moutsokwstas

θα συμφωνησω με αυτη την ιδεα, μαλιστα στην εταιρια που εργαζομαι μπορω να ρωτησω  για το κοστος του ολου εγχειρηματος. καρτα με καρφιτσα, η κρεμαστη στο λαιμο που το κρινω ως καλυτερη μορφη, οπως εχουν στις διαπιστευσεις τα γνωστα ως liners. εφοσον εγκριθει η υλοποιηση της ιδεας να παρουμε κι απο αλλου προσφορες και να τα φτιαξουμε.

----------


## dimitris

σωστος ο moutsokwstas :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είχαμε παλιότερα κάρτες μέλους. Και υπάρχει πρόθεση να βγάλουμε ξανά. Υπάρχει η ιδέα να προσπαθήσουμε να έχουμε κι εκπτώσεις με την κάρτα μέλους σε καταστήματα ναυτιλιακών ειδών, ναυτιλιακά βιβλιοπωλεία, κ.λπ. 

Τώρα για τους χώρους περιορισμένης πρόσβασης των λιμανιών (σύμφωνα με τον Κώδικα ISPS) έχουμε συζητήσει σε άλλο θέμα. Σίγουρα δεν επικροτούμε την πρόσβαση σε μέρη που δεν επιτρέπεται και δεν σκέφτομαι το ενδεχόμενο κάποιος από τα πάνω από 6.000 μέλη δείξει την κάρτα για να βρεί ευκαιρεία βάλει σε άνα βαπόρι όχι μπόμπα αλλά μια ποσότητα χασίς. Σκέφτομαι την ασφάλεια των μελών για παράδειγμα αν κάποιος είναι σε λάθος τόπο τη στιγμή που φερμάρουν ένα κάβο και αυτός κόβεται. Στα μέρη που δεν επιτερέπεται δεν μπάινουμε. ϊσως να κανονίζουμε επισκέψεις σε συνενόηση με τις εταιρείες.

----------


## Natsios

Κάπου είχα μια τέτοια κάρτα μέλους αλλά δεν είχε προχωρήσει τίποτα τότε. Ας το οργανώσουμε καλύτερα αυτή τη φορά. Μπορούμε να τη χρησιμοποιήσουμε και για τη συμμετοχή των μελλών σε σεμινάρια, εκδηλώσεις, ημερίδες κτλ που γίνονται κατά καιρούς.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Είχαμε παλιότερα κάρτες μέλους. Και υπάρχει πρόθεση να βγάλουμε ξανά. Υπάρχει η ιδέα να προσπαθήσουμε να έχουμε κι εκπτώσεις με την κάρτα μέλους σε καταστήματα ναυτιλιακών ειδών, ναυτιλιακά βιβλιοπωλεία, κ.λπ.


Ακριβώς έτσι όπως τα λέει ο Παναγιώτης τις είχαμε εκδόσει στα 1α μας γενέθλια με το παλιό μας λογότυπο .
Για να τις θυμηθούμε  :Wink: 

5a.jpg

5bnoname.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

¶ντε παιδιά, ανασκουμπωθείτε....... Η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται. Η καινούργιες μας καρτούλες πρέπει να είναι ακόμα καλύτερες!!!!!!!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Είχαμε παλιότερα κάρτες μέλους. Και υπάρχει πρόθεση να βγάλουμε ξανά. Υπάρχει η ιδέα να προσπαθήσουμε να έχουμε κι εκπτώσεις με την κάρτα μέλους σε καταστήματα ναυτιλιακών ειδών, ναυτιλιακά βιβλιοπωλεία, κ.λπ. 
> 
> Τώρα για τους χώρους περιορισμένης πρόσβασης των λιμανιών (σύμφωνα με τον Κώδικα ISPS) έχουμε συζητήσει σε άλλο θέμα. Σίγουρα δεν επικροτούμε την πρόσβαση σε μέρη που δεν επιτρέπεται και δεν σκέφτομαι το ενδεχόμενο κάποιος από τα πάνω από 6.000 μέλη δείξει την κάρτα για να βρεί ευκαιρεία βάλει σε άνα βαπόρι όχι μπόμπα αλλά μια ποσότητα χασίς. Σκέφτομαι την ασφάλεια των μελών για παράδειγμα αν κάποιος είναι σε λάθος τόπο τη στιγμή που φερμάρουν ένα κάβο και αυτός κόβεται. Στα μέρη που δεν επιτερέπεται δεν μπάινουμε. ϊσως να κανονίζουμε επισκέψεις σε συνενόηση με τις εταιρείες.


η ταυτοτητα μελους αποτελει μια διαπιστευση μου παρεχει καποια προνομια και παρεχει ασφαλεια σε ενα συγκεκριμενο χωρο απο οποια πλευρα κι αν το θεσουμε. το ειδαμε στους ολυμπιακους αγωνες, κι ας το δουμε σαν ενα παραδειγμα σε σαφεστατα μικροτερη διασταση. συμφωνω τα περι ασφαλειας στο χωρο του λιμανιου απο καποιο ατυχημα κι ασκοπης περιφορας εντος του χωρου ευθυνης-ασφαλειας. το να αποτρεψει καποιον να τοποθετησει βομβα η να μεταφερει ναρκωτικα η δεν ξερω τι αλλο, δεν μας διασφαλιζει κατι και παραδειγματα υπαρχουν πολλα ας μην τα αναφερω.  σαφως η λειτουργια του φορουμ εχει καποιους κανονες αλλα δεν μπορει να κανει καποιος  προβλεψη για κατι που μεμονομενα μπορει να συμβει στην προκειμενη περιπτωση. παντου υπαρχουν τετοια ενδεχομενα κι αν καποιος θελει να συμπεριφερθει κακοβουλα θα το κανει, αδιαφορωντας για τους υπολοιπους. εμεις θελουμε την καρτα ως μεσο διαπιστευσης και ταυτοτητας μελους ενος φορουμ και θελω να πιστευω στην καλη διαθεση των περισσοτερων η ιδεα αυτη να πραγματοποιηθει.

----------


## sv1xv

Μια μικρή διόρθωση μόνο: Η κάρτα γράφει naytilia.gr, πρέπει να γίνει nautilia.gr. Έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## sylver23

το ιδιο ειναι.ειτε naytilia - nautilia - naftilia
και στο φορουμ και με τα 3 μπαινεις
ασε που η καρτα ειναι η παλια

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Όταν ξεκίνησε η ιστοσελίδα μας το 18/01/2005 ήμασταν naytilia.gr και αρχές Νοέμβρη του 2007 αλλάξαμε και γιναμε nautilia.gr.

----------


## dk

Πολυ καλη ιδεα!!!

----------


## evridiki

Και σε καλυτερα ακομα...Καλημερα! :Very Happy:

----------


## mike_rodos

:Very Happy:  Πολύ καλή ιδέα παιδιά!!! Βέβαια δεν ξέρω το κατά πόσο είναι δύσκολο σε κάθε κάρτα να είναι τυπομένο το ονοματεπώνυμο του μέλους, όπως είναι και στις πιστωτικές κάρτες (ελπίζω να καταλάβατε), με ένα αύξων αριθμό πάνω, βέβαια το λογότυπο του nautilia.gr!!! Πάντως είμαι μέσα στην ιδέα! Δηλαδή περιμένω ήδη την ειδοποίηση από τα ΕΛΤΑ για να πάω να την παραλάβω, τόσο μέσα δηλαδή!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πρέπει να γίνουν αρκετά βήματα ακόμα. Έτσι ώστε να ε΄χει και ουσιαστική σημασία η κάρτα μέλους. Μέχρι να εκδοθούν αν κάποιος έχει ή ξέρει κάποιον που έχει κατάστημα ναυτιλιακών ειδών, ναυτιλιακό βιβλιοπωλέιο, κατάστημα στη Σιγκαπόυρη, μπαρ στο Σάντος, την Παρανάγκουα (ή άλλο λιμάνι) :Wink: , και έχει πρόθεση να δώσει έκπτωση στα μέλη ας στείλει email στο info@nautilia.gr

----------


## scoufgian

Δεν χρειαζεται να παμε στο εξωτερικο για ν αποκτησουμε παροχες.Το forum διαβαζεται και αναγνωριζεται απο πολλους ναυτιλακους παραγοντες.Πιστευω οτι καποια επαφη με μια απο τις ναυτιλιακες εταιριες που δραστηριοποιουνται στον ελληνικο χωρο δεν θα ταν ασχημη.Μπορει σε καποιους να φαινεται βουνο αλλα μπορει να γινει και δεν χανεις τιποτα.Θεληση να υπαρχει και ολα γινονται

----------


## sea_serenade

Πάντως παιδιά, χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που η ιδέα μου βρήκε πρόσφορο έδαφος. Θέλω να πιστεύω πως θα δρομολογηθεί το θέμα. Σίγουρα, όσοι μένετε σε Αθήνα & Πειραιά μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε περισσότερο σε σχέση με εμάς που ζούμε στην περιφέρεια. Ο καθένας πάντως θα βοηθήσει όσο και απ' όπου μπορεί.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Πάντως παιδιά, χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που η ιδέα μου βρήκε πρόσφορο έδαφος. Θέλω να πιστεύω πως θα δρομολογηθεί το θέμα. Σίγουρα, όσοι μένετε σε Αθήνα & Πειραιά μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε περισσότερο σε σχέση με εμάς που ζούμε στην περιφέρεια. Ο καθένας πάντως θα βοηθήσει όσο και απ' όπου μπορεί.


Φίλε μου η ιδέα σου είναι ιδέα μας εδώ και 4 χρόνια που λειτουργεί η ιστοσελίδα μας.
Επειδή η πρώτη μας προσπάθεια της υλοποίησης της κάρτας μέλους του nautilia.gr μας βοήθησε να καταλάβουμε ακριβως τα λάθη που κάναμε, η επομένη προσπάθεια μας θα είναι σίγουρα επιτυχημένη απλά χρειαζόμαστε πίστωση χρόνου για την υλοποίηση της συγκεκριμμένης πρότασης.

----------


## Apostolos

Γνώμη μου είναι για να παραλάβει κάποιος κάρτα μέλους να πληρώνει ετησίως μία συνδρομή για να έχει δικαιώματα χρήσης του ονόματος του nautilia.gr

----------


## scoufgian

> Γνώμη μου είναι για να παραλάβει κάποιος κάρτα μέλους να πληρώνει ετησίως μία συνδρομή για να έχει δικαιώματα χρήσης του ονόματος του nautilia.gr


ελπιζω να ειναι αστειο αυτο Αποστολε......

----------


## Apostolos

Οχι γιατι δέν είναι δυνατόν κάποιος εδώ να πληρώνει τα πάντα για εμάς και εμεις να κάνουμε μόνο την πλάκα μας! Σε οποιοδήποτε σύλλογο θα γινόταν αυτό! Εκτός αν βρεθεί χωρηγός το οποίο θεωρώ δύσκολο...

----------


## scoufgian

Μηπως τα περισσοτερα μελη ηδη σε "πληρωνουν"?και δεν εννοω πληρωμη σε χρημα.και μονο το υλικο ή ακομα και η πληροφορια που δινει καθε μελος μας ειναι ενα ειδος πληρωμης.δεν διαφωνω μαζι σου αποστολε γι αυτη την ιδεα και συμφωνω πως για να συντηρηθει οτιδηποτε θελει λεφτα.αλλα νομιζω πως τα μελη μας "πληρωνουν" καθημερινα με το τροπο τους.

----------


## Apollo

Δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται να πληρωσουμε τιποτε επιπλεον αφου ουτως η αλλως καθε κλικ του ποντικιου μας αποφερει κερδος σε καποιον.

----------


## Naias II

Παιδιά πολύ καλή ιδέα, αλλά να πληρώσουμε ότι έξοδα χρειαστεί για να φτιαχτεί μία και έξω, όχι και κάθε χρόνο. Κάτι άλλο που μου κάνει εντύπωση: Διαβάζω ότι με αυτή την κάρτα θα μπορούμε να τραβάμε φωτογραφίες ανενόχλητοι από τους λιμενικούς. Και ρωτάω τώρα: Τι σιγουριά-ασφάλεια θα τους δώσει αυτή η λογική; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apollo

Συμφωνω κι εγω να πληρωσουμε τα εξοδα της καρτας αλλα οχι ετησια εισφορα.

----------


## dimitris

Ποιος μιλησε για λεφτα? για να χαλαρωσουμε λιγο, ειπε κατι ο Αποστολος και εγινε κι ολας? η ιδεα των καρτων-μελους ειναι πολυ καλη και το συζηταμε, καλα εριξε την ιδεα ο sea_serenade και οταν υπαρχουν νεα θα ανακοινωθουν!

----------


## Nautikos II

> Παιδιά πολύ καλή ιδέα, αλλά να πληρώσουμε ότι έξοδα χρειαστεί για να φτιαχτεί μία και έξω, όχι και κάθε χρόνο. Κάτι άλλο που μου κάνει εντύπωση: Διαβάζω ότι με αυτή την κάρτα θα μπορούμε να τραβάμε φωτογραφίες ανενόχλητοι από τους λιμενικούς. Και ρωτάω τώρα: Τι σιγουριά-ασφάλεια θα τους δώσει αυτή η λογική;


Mα οι λιμενικοι βαση νομου δεν εχουν το δικαιωμα να αποτρεψουν καποιον να βγαλει φωτογραφια καποιο πλοιο *επιβατικο*, αρκει στην φωτογραφια να μην ξεχωριζουν *προσωπα* αυτο το δικαιωμα το εχει μονο η εταιρεια του πλοιου

----------


## Νaval22

> Mα οι λιμενικοι βαση νομου δεν εχουν το δικαιωμα να αποτρεψουν καποιον να βγαλει φωτογραφια καποιο πλοιο *επιβατικο*, αρκει στην φωτογραφια να μην ξεχωριζουν *προσωπα* αυτο το δικαιωμα το εχει μονο η εταιρεια του πλοιου


είσαι σίγουρος για αυτό?θα το χαρώ πολύ αν ισχύει,να βρούμε και το νόμο που το λέει και αν τολμήσει κανένας απο τους λιμενικούς να πεί το παραμικρό σε κάποιον που βγάζει φωτογραφία βαπόρι να τον παίρνει ο διάολος,προσωπικά μου έχουν δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα λιμενικοί για αυτό το λόγο κάποιες φορές.Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα κάποιοι τσάμπα μάγκες δεν χάνουν ευκαρία να βγάλουν το κόμπλεξ τους  :Sad:

----------


## Nautikos II

> είσαι σίγουρος για αυτό?θα το χαρώ πολύ αν ισχύει,να βρούμε και το νόμο που το λέει και αν τολμήσει κανένας απο τους λιμενικούς να πεί το παραμικρό σε κάποιον που βγάζει φωτογραφία βαπόρι να τον παίρνει ο διάολος,προσωπικά μου έχουν δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα λιμενικοί για αυτό το λόγο κάποιες φορές.Δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα κάποιοι τσάμπα μάγκες δεν χάνουν ευκαρία να βγάλουν το κόμπλεξ τους


Iσως το λεω λαθος το βαση νομου, βαση λογικης, το λιμενικο σωμα ειναι μια κρατικη υπηρεσι οπως ολοι ξερουμε, οποτε εχει τον πληρη ελενχο πχ στα λιμανια, αφου δεν ειναι ιδιοκτητα, τωρα τα πλοια, ειναι ιδιοκτητα, τον πρωτο λογο δεν τον εχει ο εφοπλιστης; αν εγω φωτογραφιζω το αμαξι σου, ποιος θα μου πει κατι; η τροχαια η εσυ; η ειναι αλιως τα πραματα (που μπορει)

----------


## mastropanagos

Καλως η κακως το λιμενικο μπορει να σου απαγορεψει να βγαλεις φωτο μεσα σε ενα λιμανι και δεν μπορεις και να του πεις και τιποτα...Τους ενδιαφερει η ληψη φωτογραφιας μεσα στο χωρο του λιμανιου και οχι τοσο το καραβι που φωτογραφιζεις...Σορρυ για το εκτος θεματος...

----------


## Nautikos II

> Καλως η κακως το λιμενικο μπορει να σου απαγορεψει να βγαλεις φωτο μεσα σε ενα λιμανι και δεν μπορεις και να του πεις και τιποτα...Τους ενδιαφερει η ληψη φωτογραφιας μεσα στο χωρο του λιμανιου και οχι τοσο το καραβι που φωτογραφιζεις...Σορρυ για το εκτος θεματος...


Λογικο αυτο που λες, τα λιμανια ειναι στη ικαιωδοσια τους, αν ομως ειναι εν πλω, η και σε σημειο που δεν βγαζεις χωρους του λιμανιου, λογικα ξεφευγει, αλλα εγω πιστευω οτι αυτος που ειναι στραβος ακομαι και αν υπαρχουν καρτες, η αν επιτρεπεται τελικα, εστω εξω απο λιμανι θα βρει κατι

----------


## mastropanagos

> Λογικο αυτο που λες, τα λιμανια ειναι στη ικαιωδοσια τους, αν ομως ειναι εν πλω, η και σε σημειο που δεν βγαζεις χωρους του λιμανιου, λογικα ξεφευγει, αλλα εγω πιστευω οτι αυτος που ειναι στραβος ακομαι και αν υπαρχουν καρτες, η αν επιτρεπεται τελικα, εστω εξω απο λιμανι θα βρει κατι


Στο εν πλω φυσικα και ξεφευγει,δεν μπορουν να σου πουν τιποτα...Αλλα οπως πολυ σωστα ειπες αμα ειναι στραβος ο αλλος κατι θα βρει...

----------


## sea_serenade

Λογικά η αλήθεια βρίσκεται κάπου στη μέση. Ναι μεν απαγορεύεται να φωτογραφίζεις λιμάνι, αλλά φωτογραφίζοντας ένα πλοίο το οποίο είναι δεμένο τότε φωτογραφίζεις και ένα μέρος του λιμανιού (τον ντόκο για παράδειγμα).
 Τέλος πάντων, βγήκαμε πάλι εκτός θέματος είχαμε δεν είχαμε....!!!!

----------


## rousok

Ειλικρινά παιδιά η κάρτα μέλους είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα και μπράβο στον sea serenade για την ιδέα αυτή.
Το θέμα όμως δεν είναι να βγει απλά μια κάρτα για να λέμε ότι είμαστε μέλη του nautilia και τίποτε άλλο.
Θέλει μελέτη ώστε να έχει και κάποιες πρακτικές εφαρμογές όπως για την δυνατότητα να μπορούμε να βγάζουμε fotoμέσα στα λιμάνια η ακόμα καλύτερα να μπορεί κάποιος που είναι μέλος δείχνοντας την κάρτα και την ταυτότητα του να ανεβαίνει επάνω σε ένα πλοίο για fotoτου εσωτερικού του.
Η ετήσια εισφορά δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται μιας και φτάνει η πληρωμή για την έκδοση της κάρτας.

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

βασικα εχει μια βαση η ετησια συνδρομη

αλλα παιζει και η λυση 2 καρτων
μια κανονικη και μια golden(στο ονομα επειδη θυμιζει πιστωτικη ας πουμε το golden βαζεται οτι νομιζεται)

-ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΗ: για ολα τα μελη

-GOLDEN: *για οσους θελουν* να δεινουν μια συνδρομη οπου βεβαια θα υπαρχουν καποια προνομοια παραπανω

μπορει να υπαρχουν 2 η 3 εκτος της κανονικης. Αναλογα με το υψος της συνδρομης (golden, silver...κλπ κλπ)

----------


## Naias II

> Και ρωτάω τώρα: Τι σιγουριά-ασφάλεια θα τους δώσει αυτή η λογική;


Επειδή δεν απαντήθηκε με τη κάρτα μέλους θα μας αφήνουν;Και για ποιο λόγο να μας αφήσουν;Επειδή έχουμε τη κάρτα του nautilia.gr; Ειλικρινά θα το ήθελα πολύ να είχαμε αυτό το δικαίωμα γιατί απαγορεύεται δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία. Φανταστείτε εεε γουστάρω φάση: Να βγάζουμε φωτο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και να έρχεται ο λιμενικός να μας ζητήσει το λόγο, και εμείς να βγάζουμε τη κάρτα και να του τη κολλάμε στη μούρη :mrgreen::lol::mrgreen:

----------


## dimitris

Ολα ειναι υπο συζητηση για να μην ειναι μια απλη καρτα που να λεει οτι ειμαστε μελη του nautilia.gr και για να γινει κατι τετοιο δεν ειναι ουτε απλο ουτε αμμεσο και αυριο το πρωϊ θα εχουμε μια καρτα μελους και ολοι θα μας ανοιγουν πορτες σε πλοια και λιμανια, υπομονη... :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Συμφωνώ με τον Δημήτρη. Αν είναι να γίνει κάτι, ας γίνει σωστά και με μεθοδικότητα. Δεν έχουμε να χάσουμε τίποτα περιμένοντας κάποιους μήνες..... Εξάλλου τόσο καιρό, οι περισσότεροι τουλάχιστον, ρίσκαραν τραβώντας φωτο απο λιμάνια και λιμενικά έργα. Το ζήτημα είναι να γίνει κάτι σωστό ώστε εμείς να βγούμε κερδισμένοι και για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο απαιτείται επιμονή από λίγους και υπομονή για τους περισσότερους.

----------


## sylver23

παιδια πηραμε λιγο φορα.
το τι προνομια θα εχει η καρτα δεν εχει ανακοινωθει απο τους υπευθυνους εκδοσης της, αρα καλυτερα ειναι να μην μπαινουμε στην διαδικασια να λεμε το τι μπορει να μας επιτρεπει γιατι απο οτι βλεπετε κατηντησε χαλασμενο τηλεφωνο.ο πρωτος ρωτησε για το αν θα μας επιτρεπει να φωτογραφιζουμε ,ο δευτερος ειπε οτι ειναι καλη ιδεα ,ο τριτος θεωρει οτι αυτο θα γινετε (πχ δινω).
οταν ερθει η ωρα θα μας ανακοινωσουνε το τι προνομια θα μας δινει.
οσο για το θεμα της πληρωμης ή μη παλι ας περιμενουμε να μας ανακοινωθει πρωτα κατι.

----------


## Leo

Επιτέλους ας σταματήσει αυτή η φιλολογία για το θέμα... Η θέση της διοίκησης έχει διατυπωθεί. Οι θεωρίες δεν έχουν καμία μα καμία ουσία. Όλοι έχουμε μια άποψη αλλά η ουσία είναι κάπου αλλού που θα την κουβεντιάσουμε όταν υπάρξει εξέληξη. ¶ρα το θέμα τώρα έχει κλείσει.

----------


## navigation

Σχετικά με τις φωτογραφήσεις στα λιμάνια όπως καλά είπε κάποιο μέλος, τους λιμενικούς δεν τους ενδοιαφέρει γαι τα πλοία αλλα για το λιμάνι και φυσικά τα πλοία είναι μέσα στο λιμάνι!!!! Μην ξεχνάτε οτι υπάρχει και ένας Κανονισμός(κώδικας) που ονομάζετε I.S.P.S. Code ---) Internatinal Ship and Port Facilities Security...στην Ελληνικήν....Διεθνείς Κανονισμός για την Ασφάλεια των Πλοίων και των Λιμενικών Εγκαταστάσεων! 
Όσο για τις κάρτες υπάρχουν οι υπευθυνοι του Forum και ας αποφασήσουν εκείνοι....στην τελική δεν μας υποχρεώνει και κανείς να πάρουμε την κάρτα :Wink:

----------


## evridiki

Βλεπω την αναγκη, ο καθενας να θελει να βγαζει μια καρτα και να λεει οτι ειναι μελος "καπου". Εμενα προσωπικα δεν με απασχολουν τετοια ζητηματα αλλα απο την αλλη πολλοι ενδιαφερεστε για να φωτογραφιζετε πλοια. Ας αφησουμε τους φωτογραφους να κανουν το επαγγελμα τους! Πιο χαλαρα τα πραγματα και η διοικηση θα αποφασισει.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Εγω ποτε θα παρω την καρτουλα μου ;  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Σχετικά με τις φωτογραφήσεις στα λιμάνια όπως καλά είπε κάποιο μέλος, τους λιμενικούς δεν τους ενδοιαφέρει γαι τα πλοία αλλα για το λιμάνι και φυσικά τα πλοία είναι μέσα στο λιμάνι!!!! Μην ξεχνάτε οτι υπάρχει και ένας Κανονισμός(κώδικας) που ονομάζετε I.S.P.S. Code ---) Internatinal Ship and Port Facilities Security...στην Ελληνικήν....Διεθνείς Κανονισμός για την Ασφάλεια των Πλοίων και των Λιμενικών Εγκαταστάσεων! 
> Όσο για τις κάρτες υπάρχουν οι υπευθυνοι του Forum και ας αποφασήσουν εκείνοι....στην τελική δεν μας υποχρεώνει και κανείς να πάρουμε την κάρτα


Πολύ σωστά!!! Για τον Κώδικα ISPS έχουμε συητήσει εκτενώς εδώ και ειδικότερα για ότι αφορά τις φωτογραφίες εδώ όποιος θέλει μπορέι να τον δει σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm;jses...DA?prnbr=24760
Μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε στα σχετικά θέματα όσες απορίες υπάρχουν.

Μέχρι να καρποφορήσουν οιπροσπάθειες που γίνονται ώστε να βγούν οι ταυτότητες και να έχουν τη χρησιμότητα που περιέγραψα στο μήνυμα που παραθέτω παρακάτω, έχω μια πρόταση για άλλου είδους "ταυτότητα" (με την έννοια του σημείου αναγνωρίσεως) και θα ήθελα τις απόψεις σας.
Πολλές φορές μέλη τροπυ φόρουμ συναντώνται σε ανάπλαυλα αγώνων ή απλώς κάνοντας διακοπές σε κάποπιο λιμάνι και ανακαλύπτουν ότι ήταν δύο τρία σκάφη πιο δίπλα όταν γράφουν εδώ, ή ακόμα είναι σε κοντινά βαπόρια σε καμια ράδα όπως στη Σιγκαπούρη ή τη Φουτζέιρα.
Πώς σας φαίνεται η ιδέα να βγάλουμε τρίγωνα σημαιάκια του Nautilia (pennant λέγονται στα αγγλικά και η ελληνική μετάφραση που χρησιμοποιεί κυρίως το ΠΝ είναι "επισείων" νομιζω) έτσι έστε να το σηκώνουν τα μέλη στον ιστό του σκάφους και να αναγνωρίζονται μεταξύ τους. έτσι θα ξέρει ο άλλος ότι στο σκάφος αυτό είναικάποπιος που έχουν ανταλλάξει μερικές ...γραφές εδω μέσα ώστε αν χρειαστεί κάποιο γνωστο ώστε να δέσει σε δεύτερη ντάνα, να ρωτήσει κάποια πληροφορία ή απλώς να πιει κανα καφεδάκι ή κάμια μπύρα.

Δυστυχώς για τα μέλη που είναι σε κοντινά βαπόρια σε κάποια ράδα δεν μπορέι να γίνει αυτό μια και στον ιστό των βαποριών πρέπει να είναι η σημάια τους (αν δεν είναι στην πρύμη), η σημαία της χώρας στα χωρικά ύδατα της οποίας βρίσκονται και αν  χρειαζεται τα σινιάλα του Διεθνούς Κώδικα Σημάτων και απαγορέυεται οποιοδήποτε άλλο σήμα που μπορέι να οδηγήσει σε παρερμηνίες*. Οπότε μέχρι να εκδόσει κάποιο circular ο ΙΜΟ για το Nautilia.gr θα περιοριστούμε σα ελληνιθκά λιμάνια και στα μέλη που έχουν δικό τους σκάφος.

Πώς σας φαίνεταιη ιδέα για σημάιες του Nautilia.gr;




> Πρέπει να γίνουν αρκετά βήματα ακόμα. Έτσι ώστε να ε΄χει και ουσιαστική σημασία η κάρτα μέλους. Μέχρι να εκδοθούν αν κάποιος έχει ή ξέρει κάποιον που έχει κατάστημα ναυτιλιακών ειδών, ναυτιλιακό βιβλιοπωλέιο, κατάστημα στη Σιγκαπούρη,[προσθήκη 7.1.2009: εμπορικό κέντρο στο Ντουμπάι], μπαρ στο Σάντος, την Παρανάγκουα (ή άλλο λιμάνι), και έχει πρόθεση να δώσει έκπτωση στα μέλη ας στείλει email στο info@nautilia.gr

----------


## sea_serenade

Δεν είναι άσχημη ιδέα........

----------


## Apollo

Το pennant ειναι καλη ιδεα. Πολλοι συλλογοι τα χρησιμοποιουν. Μπορουμε να τα κρεμαμε και στα σπιτια μας. 

Επισης θα προτεινα και αυτοκολλητα για αυτοκινητα η κονκαρδες για το πετο.

----------


## sea_serenade

Μωρέ δεν βγάζουμε ολόκληρη καμπάνια.......Απο τασάκια και στυλό μέχρι παντόφλες και εσώρουχα. Να γίνει πανικός............ :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: 
Πέρα απο την πλάκα τώρα, ο φίλος apollo σωστά το έθεσε. Κανένα αυτοκολλητάκι ή ένα μπρελόκ δεν θα ήταν κακή ιδέα. Για τα pennant συμφωνώ όπως είπα και πιο πάνω. Προσωπικά, έχω κάνει την αρχή βάζοντας το logo του nautilia.gr ως φόντο στο κινητό μου.

----------


## Vortigern

> Μωρέ δεν βγάζουμε ολόκληρη καμπάνια.......Απο τασάκια και στυλό μέχρι παντόφλες και εσώρουχα. Να γίνει πανικός............
> Πέρα απο την πλάκα τώρα, ο φίλος apollo σωστά το έθεσε. Κανένα αυτοκολλητάκι ή ένα μπρελόκ δεν θα ήταν κακή ιδέα. Για τα pennant συμφωνώ όπως είπα και πιο πάνω. Προσωπικά, έχω κάνει την αρχή βάζοντας το logo του nautilia.gr ως φόντο στο κινητό μου.


Με λιγα λογια θα γινουμε επειχιριση....πρεπει να ξεκινισω θεμελια για το υποκαταστημα εδω κατω.... :Razz:

----------


## sea_serenade

Καλά, όχι οτι έχουμε βγεί *εντελώς* εκτος θέματος αλλά λέμε τώρα.........

----------


## Leo

Το λουκέτο απο χθές το κρατώ στο χέρι.... :Cool:

----------


## Naias II

> Μωρέ δεν βγάζουμε ολόκληρη καμπάνια.......Απο τασάκια και στυλό μέχρι παντόφλες και εσώρουχα. Να γίνει πανικός............
> Πέρα απο την πλάκα τώρα, ο φίλος apollo σωστά το έθεσε. Κανένα αυτοκολλητάκι ή ένα μπρελόκ δεν θα ήταν κακή ιδέα. Για τα pennant συμφωνώ όπως είπα και πιο πάνω. Προσωπικά, έχω κάνει την αρχή βάζοντας το logo του nautilia.gr ως φόντο στο κινητό μου.


Εγώ ήδη έχω μπρελόκ με την άγκυρα στα κλειδιά μου  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

> ......Προσωπικά, έχω κάνει την αρχή βάζοντας το logo του nautilia.gr ως φόντο στο κινητό μου.


Όταν λεμε πορωση με το nautilia.gr το εννωουμε

----------


## nasosvotanikos

σωστη σκεψη αυτη για την ταυτοτητα του ναυτιλια.gr---εγω ειμαι μελος στον Ν.Ο.Δ. και εχουμαι ολα τα μελη ταυτοτητες. ειναι πολυ χρησιμες και πρακτικες για ολες τις εκδηλωσεις .

----------


## seaways_lover

Πολύ θα μΆ άρεσε να ευοδωθεί η υλοποίηση της κάρτας μέλους – ταυτότητας του nautilia.gr

----------


## fotini86

Πέρα από αυτήν την πρωτότυπη ιδέα θα μπορούσε η κάρτα αυτή να χρησιμοποιείται και όταν θα θέλουμε να δηλώσουμε συμμετοχή σε συνατήσεις δίνοντας απλά των κωδικό. So easy ...  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πολυ καλη ιδεα παιδια η καρτα......θα ηταν μια καλη ιδεα να συζητηθει στην αυριανη πολυαναμενομενη συναντηση!

----------


## ΤΑΛΙΑ ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ

Σαφως και συμφωνουμε για τις καρτες. Περιμένω νεότερα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Σαφως και συμφωνουμε για τις καρτες. Περιμένω νεότερα.


Υπομονή όλα θα γίνουν  :Wink:

----------


## τοξοτης

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι όταν με το καλό γίνει να μην είναι <απρόσωπη>

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΚΑΛΗ Η ΙΔΕΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΡΤΕΣ ΜΕΛΟΥΣ.

----------


## sea_serenade

Μήπως βρε παιδιά έχουμε κάποιο νέο σχετικά με την ιδέα για τις κάρτες??? Θα μου πείτε τώρα "Καλοκαιριάτικα το θυμήθηκες???", λέω μήπως......!!!!

----------


## .voyager

Να τις κάνουμε τι βρε παιδιά; Στα ελληνικά λιμάνια -ακόμη και Πάτρα/Ηγουμενίτσα- λίγο-πολύ μπαίνουμε. Να πω ότι θα ίσχυαν για λιμάνια εξωτερικού, οκ. Αλλά αυτό δεν παίζει.

----------


## Naias II

Οι φωτογραφίες στα λιμάνια είναι ευαίσθητο θέμα, δεν θα μπορέσει να γίνει εφικτό (προς το παρόν) με τις κάρτες. Εξάλλου όπως λέει και ο .voyager μπαίνουμε στα λιμάνια ούτως άλλως και είμαστε προσεκτικοί. 
Στο κάτω κάτω εν πλω έχουμε άπειρη ελευθερία να φωτογραφίσουμε και τραβάμε καλύτερα ντοκουμέντα  από ότι στα λιμάνια με τις γνώριμες θέσεις των βαποριών.

----------


## .voyager

> Στο κάτω κάτω εν πλω έχουμε άπειρη ελευθερία να φωτογραφίσουμε και τραβάμε καλύτερα ντοκουμέντα από ότι στα λιμάνια με τις γνώριμες θέσεις των βαποριών.


Αυτό ξαναπές το. Έχουμε βαρεθεί να βλέπουμε φώτος των ίδιων πλοίων στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και όχι μόνο.

----------


## sylver23

> το τι προνομια θα εχει η καρτα δεν εχει ανακοινωθει απο τους υπευθυνους εκδοσης της, αρα καλυτερα ειναι να μην μπαινουμε στην διαδικασια να λεμε το τι μπορει να μας επιτρεπει






> Επιτέλους ας σταματήσει αυτή η φιλολογία για το θέμα... Η θέση της διοίκησης έχει διατυπωθεί. Οι θεωρίες δεν έχουν καμία μα καμία ουσία. Όλοι έχουμε μια άποψη αλλά η ουσία είναι κάπου αλλού που θα την κουβεντιάσουμε όταν υπάρξει εξέληξη. ¶ρα το θέμα τώρα έχει κλείσει.


Αν και η κουβέντα έγινε και σταμάτησε ξανα αρχίσαμε τις υποθέσεις.
Αν ανατρέξετε 2 σελίδες πριν οι απαντήσεις υπάρχουν απο τους υπεύθυνους του φόρουμ

----------


## Naias II

> Οι φωτογραφίες στα λιμάνια είναι ευαίσθητο θέμα, δεν θα μπορέσει να γίνει εφικτό (προς το παρόν) με τις κάρτες.


Φίλε Sylver λες να παίρνω την ευθύνη να λέω ασυναρτησίες και να πληροφορώ λάθος τα παιδιά;
Είχαμε μια συζήτηση στο καφέ(Φλοίσβος) και πληροφορήθηκα για αυτό από τους υπεύθυνους

----------


## sylver23

> Φίλε Sylver λες να παίρνω την ευθύνη να λέω ασυναρτησίες και να πληροφορώ λάθος τα παιδιά;
> Είχαμε μια συζήτηση στο καφέ(Φλοίσβος) και πληροφορήθηκα για αυτό από τους υπεύθυνους


Μα δεν ειπα οτι ειπες κατι.Ισα ισα ...

----------


## Naias II

Εεε όταν είπες "ξανά αρχίσαμε τις υποθέσεις" νόμισα ότι αναφερόσουν σε αυτό που είπα.
Τελοσπάντων αυτά για να ξέρουν οι μη έχοντες γνώση. Και όπως είπα _προς το παρόν_

----------


## Drakman

ΧΑΙΡΩΜΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΙΔΕΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΤΑΥΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΜΕΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΣΑ.ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΩΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΛΑΒΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΗ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΜΕΣΩ EMAIL ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΗΣ ΙΔΕΑΣ.

----------


## τοξοτης

Να μαι και εγώ.
Εγώ έχω άλλη άποψη για την χρησιμότητα της κάρτας.
Η λήψη φωτογραφιών σε λιμάνια , προσωπικά με αφήνει αδιάφορο .¶λλωστε πόσα από τα χιλιάδες μέλη του Nautilia.gr παίρνουν τις φωτογραφικές και τρέχουν στα λιμάνια.
Εγώ θα θεωρούσα χρήσιμη την κάρτα όταν με την επίδειξή της θα είχαμε  έκπτωση σε ναύλα πλοίων , στις τιμές ξενοδοχείων κλπ
Με συγχωρείτε αν είμαι ρεαλιστής.

----------


## Leo

> Να μαι και εγώ.
> Εγώ έχω άλλη άποψη για την χρησιμότητα της κάρτας.
> Η λήψη φωτογραφιών σε λιμάνια , προσωπικά με αφήνει αδιάφορο .¶λλωστε πόσα από τα χιλιάδες μέλη του Nautilia.gr παίρνουν τις φωτογραφικές και τρέχουν στα λιμάνια.
> Εγώ θα θεωρούσα χρήσιμη την κάρτα όταν με την επίδειξή της θα είχαμε  έκπτωση σε ναύλα πλοίων , στις τιμές ξενοδοχείων κλπ
> Με συγχωρείτε αν είμαι ρεαλιστής.



Έχω την αίσθηση φίλε τοξότης ότι μόνο ρεαλιστής δεν είσαι. Οι συνατιξιούχοι έχουν εκπτοτικό εισιτήριο όπως και διάφορες άλλες κοινωνικές ομάδες μισό ή εκπτωτικό και αρκετές χιλιάδες νεολαίας φοιτητικό κλπ κλπ. Αν κάθε ένα από τα ναυτιλικά, περιοδικά, φόρα, blogs κλπ παρέχουν μια εκπτωτική κάρτα στα μέλη τους, τότε ποιος θα πληρώνει ολόκληρο εισητήριο? Για βάλτα κάτω... Μια κάρτα μπορεί να παρέχει τέτοιες διευκολύνσεις στα μέλη της, σαν αυτές που παρέχουν και οι ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες που ενίοτε συμπεριλαμβάνουν και πακέτα διακοπών, όχι όμως κάθε άλλος φορέας για όλα τα μέσα και τα πακέτα διακοπών. Αυτό δυστυχώς δεν είναι εφικτό...

----------


## Karolos

_Ωραία η ιδέα για τις κάρτες μέλους, αλλά κατόπιν σκέψεως ως προς την χρησιμότητα τους. Υπάρχουν οι αρμόδιοι που μπορούν να κάνουν σωστή δουλειά προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση αυτή. 
_

----------


## apost

Και εγω ειμαι μεσα στις καρτες

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

όταν είμαστε θα ενημερωθείτε .

----------

